
Netdata, the FOSS real-time performance and health monitoring released v1.10 - ktsaou
https://github.com/firehol/netdata/releases
======
reacharavindh
I use netdata on a single server at work, and it is great. However, I wish it
had a easy way to downsample historic stats and save them somewhere for
analysis. Say per sec stats for one hour, + optional per min stats saved as a
file loaded on demand, + per hour stats for a week stored as a file load able
on demand, and so on. That would make it incredibly more useful.

